# What are some of your fond memories about playing pokemon?



## whitespace (Apr 11, 2020)

I was still in elementary school when HGSS came out and I remember trying to play through the story faster than my friends/classmates did. My parents forbid me to play any games during weekdays so I would try to play at night under my blankets. I also have fond memories of the pokewalker as I used to take it with me all the time. I think that I lost it around the time bw1 came out. rip pokewalker with typloshion :'|  What about you guys?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2020)

Honestly, most of my pokemon playing memories in general were happy! :) So it'd be hard for me to choose what one to talk about xD pokemon's been really awesome in general for me


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

Jirachu said:


> Honestly, most of my pokemon playing memories in general were happy! :) So it'd be hard for me to choose what one to talk about xD pokemon's been really awesome in general for me


Same for me pretty much. Most of my times playing Pokemon were positive.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 11, 2020)

Just about everything... i mean it would take a while to tell everything...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 25, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> Just about everything... i mean it would take a while to tell everything...


This.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 25, 2021)

As with other people here, it would take too long to list all of them.

What I find most surprising is how quickly I became nostalgic for gen 6. It came out while I was studying abroad and was in a Pokémon society at the university there. It's probably the most I've socialised irl before or since, and it was when Tumblr was at its peak for fandom content. The music from X/Y brings me right back to that time. The gameplay and story and music aren't that great imo compared to previous generations but on pleasant memories alone it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 30, 2021)

The Skyarrow Bridge theme brings warm thoughts to my mind ^^ I've replayed most of the games over the years, but it's been a long time since I've visited Unova. Anistar City's music also has a warm, nostalgic mood!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Skyarrow Bridge theme


do dodo do dododo dun dodo do
dun dun dundun dun dun dun dun dun duuun dun
do dodo do do do dodo do
dodo doodoo dododo do do

(this is me humming the skyarrow bridge theme)


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 24, 2022)

My best Pokemon memories are in the Gold and Silver days.

I had Silver while my best friend had Gold and we played simultaneously. We would trade a bunch of Pokemon, have link cable battles, and do Mystery Gift together. We were even literally sitting side by side when we both beat the Johto Elite 4. 

We played through Stadium 2 together as well. I don't remember that game as much, mostly some stuff to do with Earl's training school but I remember a lot of laughs. 

Man, it was awesome.


----------



## ValyceNegative (Aug 10, 2022)

(Hope I'm not necro-ing if I add in to a thread a few months old?)

A bit odd, but my best personal experience with Pokèmon is somehow directly linked to the evolving technology of the late 90s, how it was still mostly analogical but the new millenium was about to show its face with all its innovations, and there was this almost childish excitement for every new gimmick because we knew technology wasn't yet perfected, but we wanted to see what people would come up to get around the limitations of that era.

Pokèmon games felt like another of these wonderful "gimmicks", their ways of connecting to other games and consoles was creative and felt mindblowing to us. Sure the Link Cable was nothing special, but then came Stadium with the Transfer Pack and me and my cousin would send monsters back and forth from GB to N64 and then back to GB when we would unlock special prize 'mons.
Just the idea of finally seeing our virtual party in 3D after having them as a sprite only felt like a breakthough, as if they were slowly leaking into reality xD
We would also watch previews of what was about to get published in Japan and waited to see the same gadgets on european shelves with so much anticipation: the ability of Crystal version to connect to mobile phones (the disappointment when I discovered it was exclusive for Japan!), the E-Reader able to download minigames from single cards, so much more.

Also: magazines. Internet wasn't yet a domestic commodity for everyone so dedicated mags were still the best place to get info and previews from. I used to follow both Pokèmon World for the games and news and Pokèmon Fanbook for the cartoon and general silliness (it was much more amateurish than World and prone to spread quite some laughable urban legends). Yet the best section of both was the fanmail one, so many people would write in, asking to rate their party/card deck, chiming in with new theories and discoveries and cheats/tricks, showing fanarts and fanmade Fakemons. A living, breathing community that one could feel being part of just by reading those letters.

Nowadays online connection is the best way to link up games but at the same time it doesn't allow for these kinds of creative "gimmicks" anymore; surely it's functional, streamlined and easy to use for everyone, though at the cost of innovative problem solving that gave life to imaginative gadgets. I mean, most people wouldn't want a Switch keyboard accessory/cable to send messages with, but maybe some would find it intriguing... :P


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 10, 2022)

Everything is wireless these days, but it was amazing when you first got those wireless adapters that plugged into the back of your GBA.


----------



## ValyceNegative (Aug 11, 2022)

Murkrow said:


> Everything is wireless these days, but it was amazing when you first got those wireless adapters that plugged into the back of your GBA.


Oh my, I remember seeing pictures of those. They were HUGE, and if I recall correctly weren't compatible for SP? 
I wonder how the reception was with them! The most similar experience I can think of were the GBC infrared ports which had to be almost touching to work (yet I never had any issues when using it for Mystery Gift or Card Pop).


----------

